# create iso from dvd



## gOofytj (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,


I'm trying to create an iso file from a DVD.
I come from linux and there it'd be

```
dd if=/dev/rdisk1 of=/Users/username/Desktop/movie.iso
```

I tried a few things with the CD-drive mounted and unmounted but all he does is creating an empty file on my desktop.

That's the output.
	
	



```
didibook:~ dieterluypaert$ dd if=/dev/rdisk1 of=~/Desktop/hp4.iso
dd: /dev/rdisk1: Invalid argument
0+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 0.000467 secs (0 bytes/sec)
didibook:~ dieterluypaert$
```

I'm pretty sure /dev/rdisk1 is the correct device.

Any idea on what I am doing wrong ?

Thanks,
Dieter


----------



## gOofytj (Apr 15, 2006)

I found out Disk Utility by now. But that wouldn't be an ISO still.
Though this should be enough for now.


----------



## bobw (Apr 16, 2006)

Check this


----------

